# Has anyone seen these MOVING masks?? Unbelievable!



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a nice find. Apparently, they change patterns as you breathe. What a great idea!

The Youtube video link:






Enjoy!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

it's a really awesome concept, especially if you want to be like a comic book type villain, but otherwise, there's not much use for it, and I don't think we'll be seeing much of it. It probably costs and arm and a leg too.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm guessing it's heat or moisture activated. It would be cool if you could have it activate and change patterns over a greater area, but it's still a neat effect.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Faery_Tales said:


> it's a really awesome concept, especially if you want to be like a comic book type villain, but otherwise, there's not much use for it, and I don't think we'll be seeing much of it. It probably costs and arm and a leg too.



Except for the fact that Rorschach was actually a good guy. I think it's really cool and I'd love to have one but i love Allan Moore comics.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Not worth $50-100. 
A neat concept, but I would like to know how they react to direct sunshine, a cold wind, and other external forces. It would suck to spend so much to have the effect ruined by the weather.
Also, how long does the fabric react until it becomes set? Thermal activated fabrics have always had the issue of wearing out and getting stuck in one setting.

It's a shame that it only works around the mouth, but understandably so.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They use thermochromic paint which is temperature sensitive. It's just like regular acrylic paint as far as it's durability on fabric, just happens to react to heat/cold.

The Black Keys (music group) have a CD out they printed with thermochromic paint (Brothers). Changes from tan to black depending on the temperature. Many years ago (back in the 80s or 90s??) there were teeshirts that changed color when you wore them due to body heat. 

The ink is kind of expensive since they sell it in a larger package, but if you were hardcore into your costume, this would be a cool thing to spend the money on, and you could always use the extra to do some interesting effects on some props or wall surfaces for a haunt - think about someone feeling their way down a hallway and them leaving ghostly handprints that fade away). 

http://www.paintwithpearl.com/chromics/blacktempchange/black_temperature_change_paint.htm (they have color demos vid link down at the bottom)


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

fun. reminds me of the hyper color tee shirts we used to wear in the 80s ... or was it the 90s. Either way good times.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hyper Color!!! That's it! Thanks SimplyJenn. That was driving me nuts!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

3 & 4 are kinda cool since it's a really obvious change around the mouth, I just wanna know how you see outta the things.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

jackpot said:


> Except for the fact that Rorschach was actually a good guy. I think it's really cool and I'd love to have one but i love Allan Moore comics.


I apologize, I don't really follow comics. At least I was somewhere in the ballpark


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I emailed the maker of the vid. He says he uses a polyester jersey fabric, so when stretched it opens up the weave pretty well to see through it. I'm guessing the black ink parts only help with the vision concerns as well. 

He says he's got no complaints from his Ebay sales. (His feedback is more than 100 sold of these.) Hmmmm. Worth it I guess if you wanna be Rorschach for Halloween. Wonder what other mask effects this would be good for?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

So ... has anyone actually bought one?


----------

